# After Earth: Kinotrailer zum neuen Film mit Will Smith - Ihre Meinung?



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *After Earth: Kinotrailer zum neuen Film mit Will Smith - Ihre Meinung?*

					Nach einer Bruchlandung stranden der Teenager Kitai Raige (Jaden Smith) und sein legendärer Vater Cypher (Will Smith) auf der Erde, 1.000 Jahre, nachdem katastrophale Ereignisse die Menschheit dazu gezwungen haben, diese zu verlassen. Um ein Notsignal absenden zu können und seinen schwerverletzten Vater zu retten, muss sich Kitai auf eine lebensgefährliche Reise begeben. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *After Earth: Kinotrailer zum neuen Film mit Will Smith - Ihre Meinung?*


----------



## Kapii (18. Dezember 2012)

> [...]Ihre Meinung?


Naja... Schaue ich mir vielleicht auf Blu-Ray an.


----------



## toyzruz (18. Dezember 2012)

bitte, bitte PCGH ... werdet jetzt nicht noch zum Kinonews Magazin!! *nerv*


----------



## Allwisser (18. Dezember 2012)

widerlich, wie will smith seinen eigenen sohn in das business drängt, während andere sich richtig dafür abrackern müssen, kriegt der sohn von daddy die rollen einfach mal auf den leib geschrieben...schauspielkönnen? lol


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> widerlich, wie will smith seinen eigenen sohn in das business drängt, während andere sich richtig dafür abrackern müssen, kriegt der sohn von daddy die rollen einfach mal auf den leib geschrieben...schauspielkönnen? lol


 Warum auch nicht, wenns dem Jungen Spass macht. Wenn er ein schlechter Schauspieler ist, wird er früher oder später auch nicht mehr zu sehen sein.


----------



## Sixxer (18. Dezember 2012)

Für mich ein MUSS als Kinofreak.


----------



## optimuscrime (18. Dezember 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> widerlich, wie will smith seinen eigenen sohn in das business drängt, während andere sich richtig dafür abrackern müssen, kriegt der sohn von daddy die rollen einfach mal auf den leib geschrieben...schauspielkönnen? lol


 
Schon mal Karate Kid gesehen?
Karate Kid (2010) Neuer Trailer german deutsch HD - YouTube

Ich halte nicht viel von den Smiths, abert der kleine ist gut in dem berreich.

Schzlimmer ist das seine Tochter mal nen Videoclip zu nem Song aufnahm, dass man wohl für Pädos filmte.
Krank was die (glaube Zehnjährie damals) da von sich gab.
Dem Alter entsprechend sollte es noch immer sein.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Dezember 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> widerlich, wie will smith seinen eigenen sohn in das business drängt, während andere sich richtig dafür abrackern müssen, kriegt der sohn von daddy die rollen einfach mal auf den leib geschrieben...schauspielkönnen? lol


 

Neid? Jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch würde so handeln, wenn im der job Spass macht warum sollte er den Vater nicht ans Sprungbrett benutzen?


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Name ist Programm. Fürn After! Filme mit Willhelm Schmitz werden immer schlechter.


----------



## s7evin (19. Dezember 2012)

die Filme werden echt immer schlechter. Filme mit Tom Cruise werden dagegen immer besser und besser.


----------



## -Kon (19. Dezember 2012)

optimuscrime schrieb:


> Schon mal Karate Kid gesehen?
> Karate Kid (2010) Neuer Trailer german deutsch HD - YouTube
> Ich halte nicht viel von den Smiths, abert der kleine ist gut in dem berreich.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an iamlegend


----------

